# Some thoughts for our times



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

My cousin sent this to me the other day. I don't know yet if she composed it or if it is floating around the internet. But I found it inspirational.


Are there any mom and pop toy stores left? If so, let me know.
Something to think about-Jen

Christmas 2011 -- Birth of a New Tradition

As the holidays approach, the giant Asian factories are kicking into
high gear to provide Americans with monstrous piles of cheaply produced
goods -- Merchandise that has been produced at the expense of American labor.
This year will be different. This year Americans will give the gift of
genuine concern for other Americans. There is no longer an excuse that, at gift
giving time, nothing can be found that is produced by American hands.
Yes there is!

It's time to think outside the box, people. Who says a gift needs to
fit in a shirt box, wrapped in Chinese produced wrapping paper?
Everyone -- yes EVERYONE gets their hair cut. How about gift
certificates from your local American hair salon or barber?

Gym membership? It's appropriate for all ages who are thinking about
some health improvement.

Who wouldn't appreciate getting their car detailed? Small, American
owned detail shops and car washes would love to sell you a gift certificate
or a book of gift certificates.

Are you one of those extravagant givers who think nothing of plonking
down the Benjamins on a Chinese made flat-screen? Perhaps that grateful gift
receiver would like his driveway sealed, or lawn mowed for the summer,
or driveway plowed all winter, or games at the local golf course.

There are a bazillion owner-run restaurants -- all offering gift
certificates. And, if your intended isn't the fancy eatery sort, what
about a half dozen breakfasts at the local breakfast joint. Remember, folks
this isn't about big National chains -- this is about supporting your home
town Americans with their financial lives on the line to keep their doors
open.

How many people couldn't use an oil change for their car, truck or
motorcycle, done at a shop run by the American working guy?

Thinking about a heartfelt gift for mom? Mom would LOVE the services of
a local cleaning lady for a day.

My computer could use a tune-up, and I KNOW I can find some young guy
who is struggling to get his repair business up and running.

OK, you were looking for something more personal. Local crafts people
spin their own wool and knit them into scarves. They make jewelry, and
pottery and beautiful wooden boxes.

Plan your holiday outings at local, owner operated restaurants and leave
your server a nice tip. And, how about going out to see a play or
ballet at your hometown theatre.

Musicians need love too, so find a venue showcasing local bands.

Honestly, people, do you REALLY need to buy another ten thousand Chinese
lights for the house? When you buy a five dollar string of light, about
fifty cents stays in the community. If you have those kinds of bucks to
burn, leave the mailman, trash guy or babysitter a nice BIG tip.

You see, Christmas is no longer about draining American pockets so that
China can build another glittering city. Christmas is now about caring
about US, encouraging American small bus


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat idea. Except there is probably a whole bunch of guys reading this who want some trains made in China for Christmas.









Another consideration which my family now does is related to Advent Conspiracy. We give very few material gifts. Instead we give flocks of chickens, herds of goats, water wells etc....... We just don't give stuff. (But you can still give me a new consolidation.....I won't refuse it!!!) 


Here is just one catalog if interested.


https://secure1.heifer.org/gift-catalog.html

Tom


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

sadly, this is true, but it isn't as bad as some may think. Even though a lot of train items are made in Asia, mom and pop stores still exist. For instance, in Rapid city, SD near my house, we have Who's Hobby. This store has the friendliest people working there, and even though most of their items were still made in China, they only buy the best items for their customers. Also, not everything is made in Asia, especially in G scale trains. Ever hear of German engineering? Well, i'd personally rather spend money on a European country rather than an Asian country. So come Christmas, I'll be on the lookout for things made in the U.S. or Europe, because we may not produce the most, but we do produce the best. Quality over Quantity folks, that is what counts!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It started when I missread the slang term for "an over abundance", (bazillion) as the name of a South American nationality (Brazillion), and remembered that, Yes, there WAS a restaurant around here that was run by a Brazillion who is now in jail because all of his employees were illegal immagrants.

I then went back through the list and found that about half of the "businesses" that are listed are way too often too "lowly" for the average "industrious American" to engage in.

The Lawn and Garden guy is an itinerant worker that may or may not be here legally, but still sends most of his profit back to the home country.

None of the guys that sealed my neighbor's driveway spoke ANY English.

Where do you think the local crafter's get their raw material? If they are going to make any profit for their endeavour, they buy the piece parts from foreign manufacturers.

The Congressman's cleaning lady was just deported for overstaying her tourist visa by about 25 years.

The young person that was struggling to start the repair business was arrested for stealing personal information from the harddrives of the computers in the shop and selling them on the internet to foreign nationals (as well as local "entrapraneurs").

Two local restaurants are now out of business, not because they didn't have enough patrons, but because they hired nothing but illegal immagrants.

And where do you think the local restaurants get their fruits, vegetables and meat? If you find low prices on the menu, most were probably imported.


Oh well... it was a nice sentiment.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Yup @ Madman ... Very well put... Our Americans have been left to a service economy, It's a mess. Fears of Illegal Imigrants even show up in the replys. The Hollidays are a time to think about our loved ones, and neighboors. So I'm with you ! Thanks for posting this. 

I, and most of the G-scale operators here are the 99%, Let's think about that !


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great gift idea... I like it! 

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

for me it would not be easy to buy us-american, cause you don't export much. 
but for years now i make a point of not gifting bought things. 
when we were moving, i sorted out things. what most positively stood out were little things, my daughters had made for me themselves. 
not things, somebody had bought for me. 
since then i try to gift things, that are at least personalized, if not entirely homemade. 
nowadays, when we visit friends, i often see things like engraved wineglasses, or handformed clay-ashtrays or other things i made, on livingroom shelves - made by me. 
folks seem to like things, that radiate, that the maker thought about the reciever. 
(some years ago, my wife broke out in tears, when she brought me a coffe to my playroom and saw a train transporting a banner, that said "happy f*rnication day!".
it was the date, when we came together decades before.
that didn't take me long to make. but it proved, i had not forgotten. 
btw, we got visitors just that day...) 

i know, this is not what the threadopener intended, because it goes against any business, foreign and local, but we as modelers should be able to give happiness, instead of bought uselessnesses.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Could also buy HLW trains, all made right here in the USA.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 05 Nov 2011 06:13 AM {snip}
This is a revolution of caring about each other, and isn't that what Christmas is about?


Yes, Dan. I believe that's what it's all about....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was a program on TV where a family removed everything from their house that was made in a foreign country. They replaced it all with things made in America.

I did not see the second part but as I understand they were able to do it.

I think it was difficult but they were successful.

JJ


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

As someone who works for an American manufacturer making a top notch product with a "forever warranty" sold by young American folks during their college years I can say that if you must gift "things" we'd certainly appreciate your business! Our market is not strictly North America but is mostly North American based on the sales methods. 

Chas


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lest we forget..our veterans and returning troops - this mother and daughter presented a shining example of what is possible - just the gift of love :

http://newsok.com/homeless-u.s.-nav...nov.-7-2011/multimedia/photos/gallery/6025798


----------

